# Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Strong, Smooth but not well-built



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Strong, Smooth but not well-built*

First, let me just say I'm not a big smoker of full-powered cigars, though I do like them occasionally. Second I did enjoy this stick. It was stong...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Strong, Smooth but not well-built


----------

